# verlorene windrichtung gesucht



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

moin

gibt es denn hier in kühlungsborn gar keine nördlichen windrichtungen mehr? #c

meine frage: 

kann ich bei den derzeit herrschenden winden aus süd (mit glück mal aus west) auch fängig angeln? weil ja ablandiger wind das wasser und somit auch den fisch hinaustreibt :c 

habe 2 420er brandungsruten 100-200 gr wurfgewicht verschiedene bleie in dem bereich bin aber totaler anfänger in der brandung und rechne daher im moment mit keinen berauschenden wurfweiten #d


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

Ja, kannst Du. Gar kein Problem. Fisch is mal da und mal nicht, das kann man nicht an der Windrichtung festmachen. Bedenke...die Spinnfischer in der Brandung wie ich fangen ihre Dorsche bei wenig, keinem oder ablandigem Wind...bei Brandungsbedingungen mit kräftigem Nordwind können wir nämlich nicht mehr angeln...


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

das ging schnell :vik: danke 

dann werd ich meine jagdausrüstung mal zusammenstellen für heute abend ... und hoffe nicht zum 4. mal in folge schneider zu sein #q


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> das ging schnell :vik: danke
> 
> dann werd ich meine jagdausrüstung mal zusammenstellen für heute abend ... und hoffe nicht zum 4. mal in folge schneider zu sein #q



Laut Informationen, die ich bei Schotes Angelturm eingeholt habe, sollen die Netze nicht mehr gestellt sein. Fisch dürfte also da sein.

Wo genau fischst du denn in KüBo?


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

Beim vierten Mal Schneider würde ich über Stelle, Montage, Köder oder so nachdenken...das liegt nicht nur am Wind. Wo gehst Du denn immer hin? Wenn Du in Kühlungsborn angeln willst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle zur Bukspitze...da geht meist was. Auch wenn woanders nicht doll ist...


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Beim vierten Mal Schneider würde ich über Stelle, Montage, Köder oder so nachdenken...das liegt nicht nur am Wind. Wo gehst Du denn immer hin? Wenn Du in Kühlungsborn angeln willst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle zur Bukspitze...da geht meist was. Auch wenn woanders nicht doll ist...



Vermesser, deine Infos sind auch für mich interessant, da ich ab morgen auch in KüBo sein werde für eine Woche.

Bukspitze soll in der Tat gut gehen. Kennst du dich dort aus? Meine Frage wäre, ob ich in der Nähe der Bukspitze parken kann?

Dankd dir.


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

Das kommt drauf an, was Du mit "in der Nähe" meinst? 10-15 Minuten Fußweg vom letzten legalen Parkplatz sind das schon...da ich Watangler mit leichtem Gerät bin, stört mich das eher weniger.


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Beim vierten Mal Schneider würde ich über Stelle, Montage, Köder oder so nachdenken...das liegt nicht nur am Wind.QUOTE]
> 
> war alles unterschiedlich 2mal unterschiedliche orte mit boot und pilker und einmal von der seebrücke (das die nichts mehr taugt derzeit wegen der stellnetze wurde jetzt schon oft genug erwähnt ^^ )
> 
> meine ideen wären jetzt eigendlich kübo ost yachthafen richtung heiligendamm oder west kunsthalle und westwärts. aber wenns bukspitze nah einen parkplatz gibt wäre ich der idee gegenüber mehr als aufgeschlossen :vik: mir gehts ums schleppen hab noch keine karre die das für mich übernimmt und das ist ´ja schon ne menge was da zusammenkommt 3 ruten 1 ständer kühltasche angelkoffer unter umständen ne strandmuschel als windschutz und was warmes für später will man sich ja auch noch mit einpacken #q


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> vermesser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Beim vierten Mal Schneider würde ich über Stelle, Montage, Köder oder so nachdenken...das liegt nicht nur am Wind.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, laut aktueller Info von Schotes Angelturm stehen die Netze nicht mehr oder standen zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr. Du scheinst ja gerade vor Ort zu sein, wie siehts denn nun tatsächlich aus?


 

als ich (vor-?)letzte woche auf der brücke stand war mit 10-15 anglern mit rund 30 ruten in 4-5 std grade mal ne handvoll nemos und eins zwei kleine platten und der fischer zog gegen 1 oder so auch wieder vorbei :c

naja bin nicht direkt vor ort ist 15 autominuten von mir entfernt aber derzeit siehts wettermäßig ganz gut aus 

zwar ist noch bischen nebel aber darüber ist es blau sonne scheint wind mit 3-(heute abend) 5 aus so-sso 8-10 grad ... hoffe das hält sich so in etwa und bleibt wenigstens trocken


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

so hier ein kleines wetterupdate direkt aus dem yachthafen kborn: 

wind stramm 5-6 aus west mäßige wellen 8 grad und in ca 2 stunden erreicht uns ein deutschlandweites regengebiet außerdem herrscht wetterwarnung. aber morgen soll es trocken sein und der wind abends zurückgehen.


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> so hier ein kleines wetterupdate direkt aus dem yachthafen kborn:
> 
> wind stramm 5-6 aus west mäßige wellen 8 grad und in ca 2 stunden erreicht uns ein deutschlandweites regengebiet außerdem herrscht wetterwarnung. aber morgen soll es
> trocken sein und der wind abends zurückgehen.


 
Na dann ran an die Brandung, feiste Herbstdorsche aus den Wellen ziehen  

Morgen trocken freut mich aber zu hören. Das erste was ich machen werde, wenn ich in KüBo angekommen bin, ist Wattis kaufen. Und dann darf es losgehen.

Petri


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

#dhatte ich vor aber hier zieht wie gesagt bald n starkregengebiet durch ... und darauf hab ich zum anfangen kein bock :vik:

aber morgen steh ich auf jedenfall am strand ^^ weiß nur noch nicht wo XD 

wo kann man in kborn wattis kaufen? der angelshop am edeka in west existiert nicht mehr #q musste ich auf sehr ungünstige weise erfahren *köder fehlt* 

habe meine würmer eben kaufen müssen da der angelladen meines vertrauens mrg nicht geöffnet hat :c und nach rerik kutschen erst will ich auch nicht


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> #dhatte ich vor aber hier zieht wie gesagt bald n starkregengebiet durch ... und darauf hab ich zum anfangen kein bock :vik:
> 
> aber morgen steh ich auf jedenfall am strand ^^ weiß nur noch nicht wo XD
> 
> ...


 
Bin sonst immer zum "Wattwurm" nach Rerik gefahren. Seit Mai gibts aber eine Alternative: Schotes Angelturm in Bastorf. Also nur knapp 3 Km von KüBo. Habe dort 200 Wattis vorbestellt, verteilt auf die nächsten Tage. War kein Problem. Wenn jetzt noch die Qualität stimmt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Aardaaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

dann wär ich auf einen nachträglichen bericht gespannt  weil der in kröpelin wo ich so oder so durch muss hat nur mo-fr offen


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

Moin moin,


Aardaaroth schrieb:


> meine frage:
> 
> kann ich bei den derzeit herrschenden winden aus süd (mit glück mal aus west) auch fängig angeln? weil ja ablandiger wind das wasser und somit auch den fisch hinaustreibt :c


 
Ich war jetzt 4 mal in der Gegend. Jedes mal Wind um Süd.
Konnte jedesmal so im Schnitt so um die 15 Fische fangen (untermaßige nicht mit drinn).
Am falschen Wind kanns nicht liegen..|rolleyes


----------



## derporto (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

So, stehe jetzt gerade auf der seebrücke kübo. Erste halbe Std verlief ohne Biss. Netze stehen nicht, dafür ist es praktisch windstill. Abwarten, was der Abend noch bringt.


----------



## Aardaaroth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*

bin gestern auch auf die seebrücke gewechselt nachdem ich strand west nur einen biss bekam den ich aber im drill verloren habe. wurde den ganzen tag nur vom pech verfolgt (beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249787&page=9 ) 

naja außer drei anfasser bei hering rein gar nichts gewesen. stand zum ende nur noch mit 2 weiteren anglern auf der brücke


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> mir gehts ums schleppen hab noch keine karre die das für mich übernimmt und das ist ´ja schon ne menge was da zusammenkommt 3 ruten 1 ständer kühltasche angelkoffer unter umständen ne strandmuschel als windschutz und was warmes für später will man sich ja auch noch mit einpacken #q



Oh, und wie willst du mit der Karre durch den Sand? Bukspitze erzieht auch Männer zu spartanischen Mitnehmern|supergri

1 Rutentasche mit 2 Ruten und Rollen. 4 Vorfächer, 4 Bleie, Angelpapiere, 2 Windlichter, Streichhölzer, winddichter Kerzenständer, 2 Wattwurmnadeln, Messer, Totschläger, Hakenzange, Fischtüte, Stoffbeutel, Termoskanne. Das ist in der Rutentasche. Obenauf ganz vorsichtig noch das Päckchen mit den 40 Wattwürmern.

Dreibein und Angelstuhl. Diese 3 Gegenstände kann man doch gut ne halbe Stunde tragen. 

Kühlbox erübrigt sich|supergri, auf die Strandmuschel mußt du verzichten, bei angesagtem Regen passt der Schirm noch mit in die Rutentasche. Die Stirnlampe hast du auf dem Kopf und die Steine für den Stoffbeutel suchst du dir vor Ort.


----------



## Aardaaroth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oh, und wie willst du mit der Karre durch den Sand?


 
ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen scheibenartigen rädern  außerdem bin ich segler XD ich zerre 50-65 kilo durch den sand XD da werd ich das mit meiner angelausrüstung auch schaffen :m


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: verlorene windrichtung gesucht*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen scheibenartigen rädern  außerdem bin ich segler XD ich zerre 50-65 kilo durch den sand XD da werd ich das mit meiner angelausrüstung auch schaffen :m



Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit vollem Geraffel zur Bukspitze...Rosis Vorschlag is dicht an dem, was ich mitnehmen würde, wenn ich dort Brandungsangeln wollte...ich würde den Stuhl allerdings durch einen kleinen Hocker ersetzen, der ins Futteral passt und statt des Schirms ne Jacke mehr mitnehmen, die auch gut das Futteral auspolstert  ! Und so packen, das alles auf den Rücken passt.

Bukspitze und die ganze Ecke is toll...aber weeiiiittt weg vom nächsten Parkplatz!!!


----------

